# الناس اشكال ...



## nardeen (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*الناس اشكال...*

*الناس اشكال منهم اللي معاك ومنهم اللي ضدك منهم اللي يسندك ومنهم اللي يوئعك ومنهم اللي يرفعك ومنهم اللي ينزلك تحت سابع ارض 
ومنهم اللي تثق فيهم ويخونك 
ومنهم اللي متئمنلهوش ويكون هوا اول واحد يخاف عليك ويحميك 
في الاخر : الناس اشكال والوان ومنهم ناس ولاد ناس ...ومنهم ولاد مش ولاد ناسوكتير بنحكم بالمظهر وبنتسرع في حكمنا علي الناس 
سؤالي : ممكن تحكم علي حد بالشكل ولو حكمت عليه فعلا وطلع حكمك غلط واتضح انو اكتر الناس اللي بتحبك وتعزك اكتر من نفسها ها هترجع تحكم علي الناس بالمظاهر وتتسرع تاني؟؟؟*


----------



## nardeen (23 سبتمبر 2013)

:smil13:[SIZE=[SIZE="5"]*الناس اشكال منهم اللي معاك ومنهم اللي ضدك ..منهم اللي يسندك ومنهم اللي يوئعك... 

ومنهم اللي يرفعك ومنهم اللي ينزلك تحت سابع ارض :

ومنهم اللي تثق فيهم ويخونك 

ومنهم اللي متئمنلهوش ويكون هوا اول واحد يخاف عليك ويحميك 

في الاخر : الناس اشكال والوان ومنهم ناس ولاد ناس ...

ومنهم ناس مش ولاد ناس  :smil13: وكتير بنحكم بالمظهر وبنتسرع في حكمنا علي الناس 

سؤالي : ممكن تحكم علي حد بالشكل ؟؟

ولو حكمت عليه فعلا وطلع حكمك غلط واتضح انو اكتر الناس اللي بتحبك وتعزك اكتر من نفسها 

هترجع تحكم علي الناس بالمظاهر وتتسرع فى حكمك على الناس تاني؟؟؟*[/SIZE]"5"][/SIZE]


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ملامح الإنسان بتكشف عن بعض صفات شخصيته من طيبة، قسوة، حنية، ذكاء،،،،، ابن ناس، مش ابن ناس، 
فـ آة من خلال الشكل بحكم على الشخص اللي قدامي بس مع ايقاف التنفيذ ^^ وبتعامل معاه عادي  لحد ما اتأكد من مدي صحة نظرتي ليه​


----------



## nardeen (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ميرسي كتير لمرورك وميرسي اكتر واكتر لتبين وجهة نظر حكمة حضرتك واكيد انا استفدت منها ^^


----------



## nardeen (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*طنط رورو حضرتك عملتي تقيم لانكل سامح ومعملتيش للموضع هوا الموضوع مش عاجب حضرتك؟*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*طنط رورو حضرتك عملتي تقيم لانكل سامح ومعملتيش للموضع هوا الموضوع مش عاجب حضرتك؟*​
*حبيبة قلبى يا نادو مين قال كدا انا بس علقت على رده فى التقييم 
موضوعك زى العسل زيك ومهم جدا يا حبيبتى 
بس انا مش بحكم على الناس بالشكل مهما كان لانه عمر الشكل ما هيبينلى الشخص ده جواه ايه حتى لو مش حلو ممكن يكون جواه احلى بكيتر 
من حد حلو فى الشكل علشان كدا مقدرش احكم على الشخص غير بعد التعامل معاه 
واحلى تقييم لاحلى نادو علشان متزعليش يا قمر :flowers:
*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل ومهم 
عن نفسي يمكن في مرحله معينه كان يحصل معي هذا الموضوع 
لكن تاقلمت مع عدم الحكم على الناس من مظهرهم او شكلهم حتى لو كان الانطباع في البدايه غير الحكم على الشخص بشكل عام وعدم التسرع هو الاهم فالناس اشكال والوان كما ذكرت
شكرا للموضوع واحلى تقييم


----------



## nardeen (23 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طنط رورو حضرتك عملتي تقيم لانكل سامح ومعملتيش للموضع هوا الموضوع مش عاجب حضرتك؟*​
> *حبيبة قلبى يا نادو مين قال كدا انا بس علقت على رده فى التقييم
> موضوعك زى العسل زيك ومهم جدا يا حبيبتى
> بس انا مش بحكم على الناس بالشكل مهما كان لانه عمر الشكل ما هيبينلى الشخص ده جواه ايه حتى لو مش حلو ممكن يكون جواه احلى بكيتر
> ...



*ميرسي اوي لمرور حضرتك وبجد استفدت من وجهة نظر حضرتك*


----------



## nardeen (23 سبتمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> موضوع جميل ومهم
> عن نفسي يمكن في مرحله معينه كان يحصل معي هذا الموضوع
> لكن تاقلمت مع عدم الحكم على الناس من مظهرهم او شكلهم حتى لو كان الانطباع في البدايه غير الحكم على الشخص بشكل عام وعدم التسرع هو الاهم فالناس اشكال والوان كما ذكرت
> شكرا للموضوع واحلى تقييم



*ميرسي كتير يا استاذ علي مرور حضرتك :flowers:*


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

مش ينفع احكم على حد بالشكل ياناردين 
وحتى لو دا حصل المفروض اتعلم من اخطائى 
يعنى الحاجه اللى عرفتها غلط معملهاش تانى 
بس انا افرض حسن النيه لحين ما يتضح عكس كده بس يكون طبعا بحذر 
توبيك جميل اوى يا ناردين


----------



## nardeen (23 سبتمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> مش ينفع احكم على حد بالشكل ياناردين
> وحتى لو دا حصل المفروض اتعلم من اخطائى
> يعنى الحاجه اللى عرفتها غلط معملهاش تانى
> بس انا افرض حسن النيه لحين ما يتضح عكس كده بس يكون طبعا بحذر
> توبيك جميل اوى يا ناردين



*ميرسي اوي علي مرور حضرتك يا تسوني واكيد حضرة اجمل وميرسي علي نصيحه حضرتك ^^*


----------



## soul & life (23 سبتمبر 2013)

اول موضوع تنزليه بتبلطجى على الناس وعاوزة تقييمات عافية هههههههه يخرب عقلك
اولا  مش فى كل الاحيان الحكم بالمظهر بيكون صح لكن مش دايما بيكون غلط
يعنى مثلا البنت المهذبة المتربية الملتزمة بتبان من لبسها وطريقتها فى الكلام 
والبنت المستهترة كمان بتبان من لبسها وهكذا فى الشباب


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

لا مش بحكم بالشكل في كل الاحوال
لكن اوقات بحكم بالشكل بالذات في البنات ^_^
​


----------



## nardeen (23 سبتمبر 2013)

شيمعزا بقي مهو اكيد الكلام منبق علي الجميع يعني اصدي ممكن لو شوفتي واحدة لبسها مش اد كدة تيجي تكلميها تقولي انها محترمه رغم ان طريقه لبسها مش اد كدة ممكن يكون باباها وماماتها معودنها تلبس فري وبرحتها وهي محترمه وعندها اخلاقصح ولا ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

nardeen ^_^ قال:


> شيمعزا بقي مهو اكيد الكلام منبق علي الجميع يعني اصدي ممكن لو شوفتي واحدة لبسها مش اد كدة تيجي تكلميها تقولي انها محترمه رغم ان طريقه لبسها مش اد كدة ممكن يكون باباها وماماتها معودنها تلبس فري وبرحتها وهي محترمه وعندها اخلاقصح ولا ؟



لبس عن لبس بيفرق
لكن انا مش مع اللبس الافر واقول انها محترمه
لا طبعا 
مع معاكي وذي مابقولك حببتي
لبس عن لبس بيفرق وعلي الموضه كمان


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع حلو اووي يانادو
تسلم ايديكي حبيبتي

*سؤالي : ممكن تحكم علي حد بالشكل ؟؟
لا طبعا انا ماينفعش احكم علي ناس من خلال شكلهم فقط
لانه كدا غلط ممكن اظلم حد بحكمي وممكن ادي حد اكتر من حقه

انما انا ممكن احكم علي حد من خلال 
اسلوبة , معاملته , طريقه كلامه , عقليته, تفكيره
كدا اقدر احكم عليه كويس جدا
*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (24 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> اول موضوع تنزليه بتبلطجى على الناس وعاوزة تقييمات عافية هههههههه يخرب عقلك
> اولا  مش فى كل الاحيان الحكم بالمظهر بيكون صح لكن مش دايما بيكون غلط
> يعنى مثلا البنت المهذبة المتربية الملتزمة بتبان من لبسها وطريقتها فى الكلام
> والبنت المستهترة كمان بتبان من لبسها وهكذا فى الشباب



بصراحه تستاهل اذا كان اول موضوع
بلطجي براحتك يابنتي

نتكلم بجد 

شخصيا غير متفق معك يا اختي الغاليه
ولو كان هذا نستطيع ان نطبقه لما كان هناك مثلا يقول
المظاهر خداعه
نعم 
فالخداع هو اسهل الامور
نحن في زمن انقلبت فيه
اغلب .......الامور


----------



## soul & life (24 سبتمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> بصراحه تستاهل اذا كان اول موضوع
> بلطجي براحتك يابنتي
> 
> نتكلم بجد
> ...



بتبلطج علينا فى البيت وجاية تبلطج هنا فى المنتدى كمان جيل  ربنا يرحمنا منه
حضرتك بتتكلم صح يا استاذ هشام لكن انا لما سالت السؤال دا افتكرت مواقف كتير بينى وبينها بحكم انى مامتها وكتير بحكم على بنات بتعرفهم من المدرسة او الكنيسة من اول مرة اشوفهم وطبعا حضرتك عارف البنات الايام دى وطريقة لبسهم واسلوبهم فى الكلام فحكمى بيكون صادم ليها وببتدى افهمها ليه حكمى كان كده على فلانة او علانة 
زى مثلا بنت بتدخل الكنيسة ببديهات قصيرة وضيقة واسلوبها فيه الفاظ كتير غير مهذبة 
هنا هيكون الحكم عليها ايه؟؟
انا معاك المظاهر خداعة لكن المظاهر ممكن تخدع للحظات لكن مش فى كل مرة هتقابل نفس الشخص الحظ هيحالفه وهيقدر يخدعك بمظهره !
تحياتى لحضرتك


----------



## هشام المهندس (24 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> بتبلطج علينا فى البيت وجاية تبلطج هنا فى المنتدى كمان جيل  ربنا يرحمنا منه
> حضرتك بتتكلم صح يا استاذ هشام لكن انا لما سالت السؤال دا افتكرت مواقف كتير بينى وبينها بحكم انى مامتها وكتير بحكم على بنات بتعرفهم من المدرسة او الكنيسة من اول مرة اشوفهم وطبعا حضرتك عارف البنات الايام دى وطريقة لبسهم واسلوبهم فى الكلام فحكمى بيكون صادم ليها وببتدى افهمها ليه حكمى كان كده على فلانة او علانة
> زى مثلا بنت بتدخل الكنيسة ببديهات قصيرة وضيقة واسلوبها فيه الفاظ كتير غير مهذبة
> هنا هيكون الحكم عليها ايه؟؟
> ...



تحياتي ومؤدتي اختي الغاليه
الموضوع هنا يتناول عدم التسرع والحكم على المظاهر كما فهمته وانا معك طبعا في موضوع الملبس لكن ايضا لايعني ان هذه الفتاة لاتحمل اخلاقا جيده وفي نفس الوقت قد تكون  غير جيدة الاخلاق فعلا ...او لديها اسبابا او عذرااا لملبسها
وكانت مداخلتي على النوع الثاني الذي اسميه الذئاب بمظهر الحملان هذا النوع الخطير الذي يجيد التقمص في شخصيته
هذا هو الذي يجب ان لانحكم عليه بسرعه
بالتالي سيكون علينا الحذر بتقييم اي شخص وعدم التسرع في الحكم او الامان له


----------



## nardeen (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا موافقه جدا استاذ هشام علي كلام حضرته لائنه مينفعش تحكمي علي حد وتامنيله بسرعة ممكن تكوني حكمتي عليه غلط ويا ماما انا بعارض حضرتك لما بتعترضي علي صحابي وتحكمي عليهم لان انتي بتحكمي عليهم غلط لان انا بكون قاعدة معاهم تقريبا يومي كله وانا فهماهم كويس وعارفة دي بتكلم كدة ليه و الشخصيه اللي ورا طريقه كلمها دي شكلها ايه ومش معني كل بنت لبست ضيق ومش عارفة ايه تكون مش مظبوطة وتحكمي عليها انها مش محترمة وتقوليلي ابعدي عنها معظم صحابي طريقه لبسهم freeشويه باباهم ومامتهم معودنهم يلبسو برحتهم بس كدة علشان كدة انا عمري مبحكم علي بنت او ولد اوي اي شخص من طريقه لبسو او من طريقه كلامو غير لما اعرفة كويس*


----------



## soul & life (24 سبتمبر 2013)

nardeen ^_^ قال:


> *انا موافقه جدا استاذ هشام علي كلام حضرته لائنه مينفعش تحكمي علي حد وتامنيله بسرعة ممكن تكوني حكمتي عليه غلط ويا ماما انا بعارض حضرتك لما بتعترضي علي صحابي وتحكمي عليهم لان انتي بتحكمي عليهم غلط لان انا بكون قاعدة معاهم تقريبا يومي كله وانا فهماهم كويس وعارفة دي بتكلم كدة ليه و الشخصيه اللي ورا طريقه كلمها دي شكلها ايه ومش معني كل بنت لبست ضيق ومش عارفة ايه تكون مش مظبوطة وتحكمي عليها انها مش محترمة وتقوليلي ابعدي عنها معظم صحابي طريقه لبسهم freeشويه باباهم ومامتهم معودنهم يلبسو برحتهم بس كدة علشان كدة انا عمري مبحكم علي بنت او ولد اوي اي شخص من طريقه لبسو او من طريقه كلامو غير لما اعرفة كويس*



:t31::99:


----------



## nardeen (24 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> موضوع حلو اووي يانادو
> تسلم ايديكي حبيبتي
> 
> *سؤالي : ممكن تحكم علي حد بالشكل ؟؟
> ...


:Love_Mailbox:شكرا اوي يا طنط بتول علي مرور حضرتك وميرسي علي تبين وجهة نظر حضرتك لاني استفدت منها :flowers:


----------



## AdmanTios (25 سبتمبر 2013)

nardeen ^_^ قال:


> *
> 
> سؤالي : ممكن تحكم علي حد بالشكل ؟؟
> 
> ...



*موضوع مهم و سؤال أهم يا " نادو "
و الجميل في الموضوع أنه يتعرض لما نُلاقية
و نُقابلة بحياتنا اليومية و من خلال مٌعاملاتُنا
بالأشخاص الطبيعيين منهم و الغير طبيعيين أيضاً

قطعاً قد نُخطي بالحُكم من خلال المظهر
و قد نُخدع و نتسرع بالحُكم من خلال مظهر
أو طريقة أو أسلوب أو طبيعة تفكير أو حتي
من خلال رد فعل تجاة مواقف معينة ...

لذا من المهم جداً التروي و التأني قدر الإمكان
حتي يكون الحُكم مظبوط و غير مُتسرع و ليس
مبني من خلال مواقف أو ردود أفعال و خصوصاً
أوقات الغضب أو ما شابهه ... و خصوصاً أصحاب
نظرية " حُسن النوايا " لأنهم أكثر الخاسرين
مع الأسف .........

موضوع جميل سلمت يمينك بنتنا العزيزة " نادو "
ننتظر جديدك دوماً و مُشاركاتك الفعالة ..

مودتي و إحترامي*


----------



## +KiMO+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

الاول احب اقولك انه موضوع ممتاز

و كان نفسي ادي تقييم

بس خانة التقييمات كلها خضراء

عيب لما ادخل انا الازرق و اقيم

...

لألأ انت هتضربي ولا ايه

خلاص

احلي تقييم

في حسنة كدة زرقاء وسط الخُضرة الخضَرة ديه


المهم




nardeen ^_^ قال:


> :smil13:[SIZE=[SIZE="5"]*
> 
> 
> سؤالي : ممكن تحكم علي حد بالشكل ؟؟
> ...





nardeen ^_^ قال:


> "5"][/SIZE]



لأ طبعاً , بس بردو مش مهتمش بالشكل

يعني 80% من حكمي عليه يبقي من التصرفات
و 20% من حكمي عليه يبقي من الشكل

و ده مجرد رأيي بس ...[/SIZE]


----------



## nardeen (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههههه ماشي يا استاذ كيمو
وكيرسي اوي للتقيم ولمرور حضرتك واكيد استفدت من وجهة نظر حضرتك :scenic::scenic:*


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

كيرسي ليكي ^_^


----------



## magdyzaky (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*دا ياماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا البدل بدارى سلطة والة حدش دارى عينى عينى على اهل كيروووووووو

هههههههههههههههه

طبعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لاء مقدارش احكم على حد بشاكلو او مظهارو   موضوعك مهم وجمييييلة وشكرا وربنا يباركك*


----------



## nardeen (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*اللللللللللللللللللللللللله اللللللللللللللله عليك واللهي المفرض تقدم في برنامج arabs got talent*


----------



## نجمة الثريا (6 أكتوبر 2013)

صحيح أن الشكل إله دور ..

بس أنا ما بحكم على الشكل


----------



## روزا فكري (8 أكتوبر 2013)

nardeen ^_^ قال:


> :smil13:[SIZE=[SIZE=5]*الناس اشكال منهم اللي معاك ومنهم اللي ضدك ..منهم اللي يسندك ومنهم اللي يوئعك...
> 
> ومنهم اللي يرفعك ومنهم اللي ينزلك تحت سابع ارض :
> 
> ...





nardeen ^_^ قال:


> "5"][/SIZE]



فعلا ياناردين الناس اشكال والوان بس جوهر الناس مابيبنش من شكلهم فامينفعش نحكم علي حد من شكله عشان كده هانظلمه 
ماينفعش نعرف الناس غير من المواقف والمواقف ماتجيش غير من العشره[/SIZE]


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*تم الدمج بسبب التكرار
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## magdyzaky (16 أكتوبر 2013)

nardeen ^_^ قال:


> *اللللللللللللللللللللللللله اللللللللللللللله عليك واللهي المفرض تقدم في برنامج arabs got talent*



 انا بضحك مش اكتر والة انتى بتترايقى على كلامى  هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## nardeen (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*هههههههههلالالالالا انا بردو عيب*


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (18 أكتوبر 2013)

اللي بيخليني احترم الانسان فنه

واللي بيخليني اقدره كلامه

واللي بيخليني اعجب بيه ذكاءه

واللي بيلفت نظري اولا ويبرهني جماله

او يجعلني امتعض قبح منظره

لكن لا تعنيني الملابس والاكسسوارات 

انما المكياج والاصباغ تهمني نسائيا

ما عسايا بعد قراءة مقالتك الرائعة الا ان 

اهديكي مقولاتي

كل شيئ في الكون سوف ينقضي

مثل البنطلون وزميله البدي

بدل ما تستعملي المكياج والبدارة

خليكي بالخير يا مارياج بدارة

عشتي في كنف يسوع ناردين


----------



## nardeen (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*ههههههه ميرسي لمرور حضرتك*


----------



## morandi82 (18 أكتوبر 2013)

نعم كلام جميل


----------



## fisherman (1 نوفمبر 2013)

هو موضوع جميل بس فى حاجه مش عاجبانى فى موضوع التعليق على اللبس . مش باللبس نحكم على الناس عشان اللبس ده عبارة عن زوق و اختيار لكن نوعية الناس مش باللبس.

و بيختلف نوعية اللبس بنوعية المستوى التعليمى و والاجتماعى و المهنى و المادى و اخيرا الثقافى.


----------



## nardeen (4 نوفمبر 2013)

fisherman قال:


> هو موضوع جميل بس فى حاجه مش عاجبانى فى موضوع التعليق على اللبس . مش باللبس نحكم على الناس عشان اللبس ده عبارة عن زوق و اختيار لكن نوعية الناس مش باللبس.
> 
> و بيختلف نوعية اللبس بنوعية المستوى التعليمى و والاجتماعى و المهنى و المادى و اخيرا الثقافى.



*فعلا كلام حضرتك صح انا بكلم علي الناس اللي ممكن تحكم بالبس وطيعا معظم امهات مصر بتحك علي البنات كدة او مش الامهات بس كمان ميرسي جدا لمرور حضرتك:flowers:*


----------



## fisherman (5 نوفمبر 2013)

nardeen ^_^ قال:


> *فعلا كلام حضرتك صح انا بكلم علي الناس اللي ممكن تحكم بالبس وطيعا معظم امهات مصر بتحك علي البنات كدة او مش الامهات بس كمان ميرسي جدا لمرور حضرتك:flowers:*



*شكرا على ردك.*

خدى بالك معظم الامهات بيحكموا على اللبس من وجهة نظر سمع تعليقات باقى الامهات على بنات تانيين و عشان كده بيتحاشوا حد يتكلم على بناتهم بس تعالى نشوف كده الامهات دول لما كانوا فى سنكم كانوا بيلبسوا ازاى ؟ و الموضة وقتها ايه؟ و كان بيتقال عليهم ايه من اهلهم.


----------



## nardeen (5 نوفمبر 2013)

fisherman قال:


> *شكرا على ردك.*
> 
> خدى بالك معظم الامهات بيحكموا على اللبس من وجهة نظر سمع تعليقات باقى الامهات على بنات تانيين و عشان كده بيتحاشوا حد يتكلم على بناتهم بس تعالى نشوف كده الامهات دول لما كانوا فى سنكم كانوا بيلبسوا ازاى ؟ و الموضة وقتها ايه؟ و كان بيتقال عليهم ايه من اهلهم.



*تمام جدا بس لازم يكونو متفهمين ان الجيل دة غير الجيل اللي هما كانو فيه والموضه دلوقتي غير زمان ولمفروض تكون عقول من هم اكبر مننا سنا متفهمه الكلام دة بس للاسف كل ام واب بربوا ولادهم علي حسب تقاليدهم وعادنهم اللي هما اتربوا عليها ومفيش اي وعي ان العالم اتغير من حوليهم مش بقول كله لكن الاغلبيه كدة*


----------



## fisherman (8 نوفمبر 2013)

nardeen ^_^ قال:


> *تمام جدا بس لازم يكونو متفهمين ان الجيل دة غير الجيل اللي هما كانو فيه والموضه دلوقتي غير زمان ولمفروض تكون عقول من هم اكبر مننا سنا متفهمه الكلام دة بس للاسف كل ام واب بربوا ولادهم علي حسب تقاليدهم وعادنهم اللي هما اتربوا عليها ومفيش اي وعي ان العالم اتغير من حوليهم مش بقول كله لكن الاغلبيه كدة*





كلام سليم 100 فى 100


----------



## nardeen (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*ميرسي *


----------



## هشام المهندس (8 نوفمبر 2013)

nardeen ^_^ قال:


> *تمام جدا بس لازم يكونو متفهمين ان الجيل دة غير الجيل اللي هما كانو فيه والموضه دلوقتي غير زمان ولمفروض تكون عقول من هم اكبر مننا سنا متفهمه الكلام دة بس للاسف كل ام واب بربوا ولادهم علي حسب تقاليدهم وعادنهم اللي هما اتربوا عليها ومفيش اي وعي ان العالم اتغير من حوليهم مش بقول كله لكن الاغلبيه كدة*




وان اختلفت الاجيال 
والتقاليد لكل اوان
هناك المباديء التي لاتتغيير
مهما اختلفت الازمان


.....​


----------



## nardeen (9 نوفمبر 2013)

*يا استاذنا مفيش حاجة مبتتغيرش صدقني احنا لو عايزين نغير المباديء دي هنغيرها بس دة لو كانت النيه موجودة لكن طالما احنا متعودين علي ان دي حاجة مينفعش تتغير عمرها مهتتغير*


----------



## fisherman (9 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> وان اختلفت الاجيال
> والتقاليد لكل اوان
> هناك المباديء التي لاتتغيير
> مهما اختلفت الازمان
> ...


طبعا المبادىء لا تتغير ولا تتجزأ لكن احنا نقصد نظرة المجتمع للتصرفات.


----------

